# Potential games-interpreters category



## sidetone (Oct 12, 2021)

I intend to start a new category called "games-interpreters". It could be a virtual category, but it may be better as its own physical category. Gaming needs more organization in the ports tree, and it will keep the prefix of games. I now know how to make the edits and patches to Bugzilla, so I can do much of the work needed to do this. Hopefully, they accept the patches. The games category is too big, but some will claim other categories have even more ports, which isn't a real reason to not split up a category. Games and interpreters need to be easier to sort through.

I'll start with game interpreters and gaming emulators. Adding game engines that don't contain the games will be a bit more difficult, but that will be added later after establishing the category. Later on, maybe people can give feedback on which ones are game engines that don't come with the game. I have the first part planned out, so I want to get to adding game engines to this category later.


----------



## zirias@ (Oct 12, 2021)

Before you start adding new categories and moving ports around, better discuss the idea on freebsd-ports@freebsd.org – I think they normally want to not have too many categories, but you will see 

One thing to consider:

```
# ls games/ | wc -l
    1158
# ls net/ | wc -l
    1601
```


----------



## sidetone (Oct 12, 2021)

I mentioned that some categories have lots of ports, and that's not a real reason. I've asked on the mailing list. No one hardly answers. Nothing happens on there. The ports mailing list acts dead, to where I have to learn how to do things myself. There was small interest in having a games-text category. First, I want to make a games-interpreters category. It makes plain sense.

The forums are also where there are more gamers.

There's a few virtual categories with under 10 ports. There's a chance that a virtual category will be accepted. Someone said a virtual category would be a good way. This needs to be it's own solid category though. A virtual category could be converted into a real category.


----------



## zirias@ (Oct 12, 2021)

Just saying, if you just start doing that, don't be too surprised if it's finally rejected…

You could try to take the discussion on IRC (#bsdports/EFNet or #freebsd-ports/libera) as well.


----------

